# Timberking or Woodmizer



## dnyelator (Jul 3, 2009)

Looking to purchase a decent sawmill. Have been looking at the Timberking 1220 vs. the Woodmizer LT10/15. Anyone care to provide some advice/experience of working with either of these mills? All responsed greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------

